# Dirt / Malayan Trumpet Snails



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

In for responses, I too am wanting to add MTS to a dirted tank with sand cap. Curious if the snails effectively mix the soil without causing the soil to breach the cap.


----------



## Fishumms (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 2.5 gallon dirted tanks. One has sand cap, one has gravel. They both have a large population of MTS. I have never seen them go deep enough to be in the dirt, or any sign they mix the sand and dirt. I think they stay in the gravel or sand layer. I'm not sure if it is completely true since the tanks are only 1 year old. Also I have one assassin snail in each tank, and they rarely burrow completely into the sand to the point where I can't see them.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing. I would't mind trying a few it they only stayed a few.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

I've used MTS in tanks with MTSoil underneath sand and they were perfectly fine. They don't move soil fast enough to disturb anything. I would say that they do help, but they don't take the place of a good poke with a chopstick.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I have MTS in both my dirt tanks with sand cap, no issues


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

I've heard black worms do best for soil tanks. It's what I'll be using


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

Black Worms is not available in my local fish shops. But i have today put some MTS in both my dirt tanks, so i will see how that goes:red_mouth

Jnad


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Malaysian Trumpets Snails...Just say NO is someone's sig.

If you plan on making it a breeding tank make sure these are not in them.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

AirstoND said:


> Malaysian Trumpets Snails...Just say NO is someone's sig.
> 
> If you plan on making it a breeding tank make sure these are not in them.


Why is that, exactly? I have them in my 10 gallon tank, which houses endlers and rcs. Both breed like there's no tomorrow. Am I missing something with this?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

shloken38 said:


> Why is that, exactly? I have them in my 10 gallon tank, which houses endlers and rcs. Both breed like there's no tomorrow. Am I missing something with this?


It's probably because MTS can also breed like there's no tomorrow. lol


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well we all know that! But why would this have anything to do with breeding fish and shrimp?


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

shloken38 said:


> Well we all know that! But why would this have anything to do with breeding fish and shrimp?


I have no idea why... Sorry I didn't see the "If you plan on making it a breeding tank make sure these are not in them.". The one reason why I don't appreciate too many large MTS is, they uproot some of my carpeting plants.


----------



## shloken38 (Aug 17, 2012)

Alright, alright.....no need to get touchy on me. I thought maybe you knew something that i missed. And I can understand your point as to why you don't like them. I've been lucky enough to not have that happen. I can see how that would get super annoying.


----------



## res34 (Mar 23, 2013)

Would Malaysian Trumpet Snails work in a dirted tank with a gravel cap (1-inch of dirt covered by 1-inch of gravel)? I ask because I almost always hear of them in association with sand substrate aquariums.

As for their populations getting out of hand, perhaps an assassin snail or 2 in order to keep them in line a bit, as long as their populations are large enough to not be wiped out.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

...Bcause they eat the eggs


----------

